# Need New Internet Filter, Blue Coat K9 not enough



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

I need a new internet filter for my computers. Someone I know discovered this little trick for bypassing it: replace the "http" at the beginning of a URL with "https". I currently have Blue Coat K9 web protection installed, and I have verified that it does not block this kind of connection. Are there currently any filters that are pretty much impenetrable when it comes to this? K9 blocks proxy websites, but I need to block the other tricks out there, as well.


----------



## whizzyfinger (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you block all https traffic with K9 ?

Creat a rule that dissalows the https://

or is that to drastic ?


----------

